# Verify conflicting advise: Inducer motor + ductwork/CFM Q's?



## SarahS (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello, 
Moved into a new house that had a new Trane furnace installed June 2021 just before we moved in. It worked for about a week, but was really loud, and then burned out and won't turn on (apparently because the inducer motor failed.) I've now gotten very conflicting opinions from two"reputable" technicians and trying to verify what to believe here. I'm NOT an expert in any of this, getting a real HVAC crash course this month....so appreciate any and all advice/input! They replaced the inducer motor on Friday, and got it working for 24-hours, but then this morning there was a slight electrical burning smell and a little bit of heat coming through the vent and no air blowing  

Inducer motor: 

One guy is saying that the furnace, which is designed to be installed in both horizontal and vertical positions, had an inducer motor that was installed wrong / at the wrong angle. 
The other guy (who did the original install for the previous home owners) is saying that it doesn't matter what angle the inducer motor is at because it's a circle and there is not necessarily a top/bottom. 
My question: does it matter what angle the inducer motor is installed? Would this have caused it to fail? 
Duct size / CFM

It's a new Trane 100,000 BTU / 5T furnace that apparently should have 1500 CFM for return and supply (?)
Return: we currently have a 16" and 10" flex duct. One company says this is giving us 900 CFM, the other says 1600. From what I can read on the internet, it seems like that would give us 1300. The guys who said 900 want to do a bunch of work to up size all the ducts. 
Supply: same question. Apparently we have 2x6", 3x8" and 1x10" supply ducts. Company who wants to do all the ductwork says that only gives us 865 CFM. From what I'm reading online, that would give us 930 CFM? Are there other factors I don't know about that would be decreasing airflow. 
IF it's true that we dont have enough airflow.... would that have broken the blower motor? Could that have caused the inducer motor to fail? 
Finally, we just learned that the guy who originally installed it tripped and dropped the furnace when he was bringing it into the basement, theres a big dent on the top left corner of the cabinet. Obviously hard for you to know without seeing it, but could this drop have actually messed up enough inside to be causing whatever is happening now? 

THANK YOU for any help/guidance! 
S


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

